# 2013 Martin Archery Product Line



## TipToX (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow gorgeous catalog! Looks like you guys have definitely stepped things up this year. Excited to shoot the Alien.


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

good job guys!


----------



## wv_hunter (Oct 5, 2007)

When are the 2013 bows gonna be available? More specifically the Diable take down recurve?


----------



## apache pilot (Jul 14, 2010)

man that is a great looking line up


----------



## bowtech dually (Mar 10, 2003)

I would love to use your 2X4 quiver on my Elite bow, I know you make Mathews adapters do you see yourself making Hoyt/Elite adapters.


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

looking good fellas.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Great job Martin! Makes me proud to shoot your bows! :thumb:


----------



## deadsquirrel (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm sure they will shoot as good they look! :tongue:


----------



## trkyslr (Dec 14, 2009)

Lime how the pro series has the one piece risers... Anyone notice that?! Martin looking good!


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Really wanting to shoot that nemesis 35, specs look awesome, as does the riser


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Very nice looking bows!


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

Lots of great stuff this year.
Thank You Martin.!


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

bump it up


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

Excellent line-up! Like the Nemesis, Alien and Seeker, in that order. Great range considering draw length, speed and axle to axle. Can't wait to shoot them. Well done Martin!


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

I like the looks of the Phantom 4. Simple.


----------



## Airows (Oct 31, 2011)

Fantastic lineup this year Martin.


----------



## scoutinlife (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow so want one of the Prowlers!!!! Great job Martin!!!


----------



## wscywabbit (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice job, I'm excited to shoot them! I like the re-tooling of the brands, the whole pro vs gold vs rytera was confusing to some people. The whole presentation is awesome, and think this'll be another great year for Martin! Makes me wish I was on the market for a new bow soon...


----------



## Daiwateampenn (Feb 8, 2012)

it just took me one hour to finish the whole catalog, just cant miss out every pages....


----------



## chrisvdub (Oct 21, 2012)

When can we expect to see the 2013 models for sale in Canada? And what kind of prices are we looking at?


----------



## Shooter78 (Jul 22, 2009)

The new alien looks pretty awesome imo...Cant wait to shoot one:teeth:


----------



## carolina cougar (Feb 7, 2005)

bows look great!--any reports-anyone shot any of the 2013 line up? any centershot tuning issues?


----------



## Heath cary (Dec 31, 2012)

*Martin*



Martin Archery said:


> Martin Archery is excited to announce our 2013 bow line-up. You will notice that we have taken all the stops out for this great line-up. These are some of the most exciting changing we have made in several year. We are sure you will love this new look and feel!
> 
> 2013martinarcherycatalog
> Download Catalog Here
> ...


I have a martin bengal pro I want to sale


----------



## bowtech dually (Mar 10, 2003)

Do not see that, it has always said machined from a solid block of 6061...but I believe it is still machined in 3 pieces and then assembled.


trkyslr said:


> Lime how the pro series has the one piece risers... Anyone notice that?! Martin looking good!


----------



## ATLurker (Jan 2, 2011)

What, no Martin Girls???


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Question- why do people complain about a 3 piece riser w Martin when the spec sheet on almost all of the bows says solid aluminum riser?

I don't have a dealer near me and this has always kept me from trying one. 

The bows look great.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

hphunter said:


> Question- why do people complain about a 3 piece riser w Martin when the spec sheet on almost all of the bows says solid aluminum riser?
> 
> I don't have a dealer near me and this has always kept me from trying one.
> 
> The bows look great.


the risers are fine and have never been a problem.
the new line shoots incredibly well. For sure there best line they have put out in years....maybe ever. Time will tell. I was flabergasted after shooting the linup.......Astounding is more like it.


----------



## grumpy413 (Nov 26, 2012)

When will the 2013 be for sale? I want a prowler in black


----------



## FemoralArchery (Dec 6, 2012)

They are available now.

You can order one, or wait for your shop to get some in. I can help with the first, your shop can help with the second.


----------



## andywhite (Nov 15, 2015)

Nice job.


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey Andy please stop bringing ancient threads to the top of the list man...lol. You have done this to numerous old dead threads.


----------

